# Denton's Not a Mod, Anymore. Here's Why:



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I figure a moderator should be around as much as possible I won't be doing that as much, anymore.

Seems I've been looking down at my phone so much that is aggravating my neck. I've already had one disk replacement and that means that it's just a matter of time before I have another. I need to stop aggravating it.

While I'm whining, the joints in my thumbs have been taking a beating and they need a rest.

I took the job many years ago when the board was in chaos. It isn't, anymore, so I I'm not needed.

Now that I am a mere mortal, I've got to empty my PM boxes as I am over the limit, now! :vs_laugh:


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

I take a damn nap and wake to a changed world!

Nope I don't like it! Tried to pm you but you must have it turned off.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> I take a damn nap and wake to a changed world!
> 
> Nope I don't like it! Tried to pm you but you must have it turned off.


Can't send or receive until I clean out over 50 pages of sent and the same number received. It might take a few days!


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

We don’t need no stinking mods.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Screw being a Mod, you have a podcast to focus on! :vs_clap:


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

My chances now of getting bounced out have now risen 300%, oh well.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Denton, I'm flummoxed! There is no one but you that I want to chew me out when I make an error on the forums! What if they hire a female moderator and I make her cry? Yikes, I'll get banned three or four more times!

Ya' know, they make a wire ear-piece gizmo now for telephone calls. It's a new thing, they came out 27 years ago, feels like yesterday. If you thought the forum was in chaos 68 years ago when you first started, most of the guys speak English now! Granted, I don't want to speak in that vernacular, it's bad enough I have get by with the pigeon English used in Milwaukee.

If you got a "*secret bag* of Gummy Bears" would you stay?


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

I use the forum on my computer. You should try it.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

The Tourist said:


> Denton, I'm flummoxed! There is no one but you that I want to chew me out when I make an error on the forums! What if they hire a female moderator and I make her cry? Yikes, I'll get banned three or four more times!
> 
> Ya' know, they make a wire ear-piece gizmo now for telephone calls. It's a new thing, they came out 27 years ago, feels like yesterday. If you thought the forum was in chaos 68 years ago when you first started, most of the guys speak English now! Granted, I don't want to speak in that vernacular, it's bad enough I have get by with the pigeon English used in Milwaukee.
> 
> If you got a "*secret bag* of Gummy Bears" would you stay?


Make her cry? :vs_laugh: You give yourself too much credit.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

paulag1955 said:


> I use the forum on my computer. You should try it.


Ah, yup! That is what I use, a laptop, have no fancy phone.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> My chances now of getting bounced out have now risen 300%, oh well.


Us Army vets stick together, my Brother.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Denton. Your steady and even hand on the tiller will be missed. Thanks for all you have done. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

Thank you Sir Denton for mod'ing all those years 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> I figure a moderator should be around as much as possible I won't be doing that as much, anymore.
> 
> Seems I've been looking down at my phone so much that is aggravating my neck. I've already had one disk replacement and that means that it's just a matter of time before I have another. I need to stop aggravating it.
> 
> ...


No more jack-booted thug. Yup, the world is falling apart.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> My chances now of getting bounced out have now risen 300%, oh well.


No way! Annie loves you. :vs-kiss:


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Denton said:


> I figure a moderator should be around as much as possible I won't be doing that as much, anymore.
> 
> Seems I've been looking down at my phone so much that is aggravating my neck. I've already had one disk replacement and that means that it's just a matter of time before I have another. I need to stop aggravating it.
> 
> ...


Who'll fill your shoes, Denton? Nobody.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

SOCOM42 said:


> Ah, yup! That is what I use, a laptop, have no fancy phone.


Well...I have a fancy phone, too, but I'm a fast typist on a real keyboard. I'd be a fool to type out forum posts on a tiny, virtual keyboard.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

paulag1955 said:


> Well...I have a fancy phone, too, but I'm a fast typist on a real keyboard. I'd be a fool to type out forum posts on a tiny, virtual keyboard.


All the years of computers at work - reports, emails, spreadsheets, billing invoices, etc - and I still type with one finger.
Well, two, when I need to hit the shift key to make a capital letter.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

All good forums require moderation. Thanks for your service.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Slippy's Farewell to @Denton, the BEST MOD EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (Who saved my ass only about 20 or 30 times!)








Denton said:


> I figure a moderator should be around as much as possible I won't be doing that as much, anymore.
> 
> Seems I've been looking down at my phone so much that is aggravating my neck. I've already had one disk replacement and that means that it's just a matter of time before I have another. I need to stop aggravating it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Annie said:


> Who'll fill your shoes, Denton? Nobody.


(Slippy raises his hand ever so slowly, and grins an evil evil evil grin...)


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Slippy said:


> (Slippy raises his hand ever so slowly, and grins an evil evil evil grin...)


RPD, who hasn't had a drink in many years, has a strange urge to go get a fifth of Jim Beam.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

The Tourist said:


> ......If you got a "*secret bag* of Gummy Bears" would you stay?


I'll toss in the 37¢ I found in the couch if that'll help.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> All the years of computers at work - reports, emails, spreadsheets, billing invoices, etc - and I still type with one finger.
> Well, two, when I need to hit the shift key to make a capital letter.


I can type " forty words a minute ", but it takes a couple minutes to do it.....


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Denton said:


> I figure a moderator should be around as much as possible I won't be doing that as much, anymore.
> 
> Seems I've been looking down at my phone so much that is aggravating my neck. I've already had one disk replacement and that means that it's just a matter of time before I have another. I need to stop aggravating it.
> 
> ...


Denton...You helped me when I was out on the edge. Mod or not...your a brother.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Slippy said:


> (Slippy raises his hand ever so slowly, and grins an evil evil evil grin...)


 @Slippy, wasn't it about 6 years ago, one mod tried to ban you permanently from here, unjustified of course.

It was @Denton who went and beat on them, they are gone today, good riddance.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

rice paddy daddy said:


> All the years of computers at work - reports, emails, spreadsheets, billing invoices, etc - and I still type with one finger.
> Well, two, when I need to hit the shift key to make a capital letter.


I type well over 80 wpm, which wasn't super fast back in the day, but fast enough. Now, though, it's pretty darn fast because most people don't really "learn" to type; it's just something most pick up over time.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

SOCOM42 said:


> @Slippy, wasn't it about 6 years ago, one mod tried to ban you permanently from here, unjustified of course.
> 
> It was @Denton who went and beat on them, they are gone today, good riddance.


Yes Sir! @Denton pulled my sorry ass out of the fire many times!:tango_face_grin:


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

paulag1955 said:


> I type well over 80 wpm, which wasn't super fast back in the day, but fast enough. Now, though, it's pretty darn fast because most people don't really "learn" to type; it's just something most pick up over time.


Hey! I do 120 words..................................................................per hour!

I have to look for each key, has always been that way, always will be.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> RPD, who hasn't had a drink in many years, has a strange urge to go get a fifth of Jim Beam.


Don't you dare! Especially as I can't join in while popping Tramadol. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Sounds like all our institutions are crumbling.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> Sounds like all our institutions are crumbling.


I'm not an institution. I'm one of us and I'm not going anywhere. Just moving aside, is all.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Denton said:


> Don't you dare! Especially as I can't join in while popping Tramadol. :tango_face_grin:


Amateur. Opiates and 80 proof whiskey are the perfect combination!!

But, of course, I wouldn't know anything about that! :vs_cool:


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Jackbooted thugs don't retire!! :vs_laugh:I think you have done a bang up job, really. I will say that I will probably be tempted to produce an F bomb to just see if anyone is watching.......:vs_blush:


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Denton said:


> Don't you dare! Especially as I can't join in while popping Tramadol. :tango_face_grin:


I have allergies, so I go for Benadryl with a wine chaser.

Funny story: One of our dogs was prescribed Tramadol to control the pain stemming from an infection. He got over it sooner than expected and didn't use all the Tramadol. So of course I saved it. A few months later, my husband was having some serious back pain (herniated disc) and I gave him some of Thor's Tramadol. He was a little miffed that I gave him "dog drugs" but simultaneously relieved that I had something stronger than ibuprofen on hand for the pain.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> Can't send or receive until I clean out over 50 pages of sent and the same number received. It might take a few days!


See... the problem is you cared. You should've been more like me and been a MINO (Mod In Name Only). I don't have anywhere near that many PM's.

Come to think of it maybe I'll go ban a few people just to keep up appearances. Anyone know where @Slippy is at?


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

You’re a good man Charlie Brown, and an excellent moderator, past or present . I post from an iPad or phone , and it isn’t the same as using a desktop. I am bent over trying to see the text right now.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Denton said:


> I figure a moderator should be around as much as possible I won't be doing that as much, anymore.
> 
> Seems I've been looking down at my phone so much that is aggravating my neck. I've already had one disk replacement and that means that it's just a matter of time before I have another. I need to stop aggravating it.
> 
> ...


Wrong. You are needed and I hope you get better soon and change your mind about being a mod. You bring a much needed balance to this place and your caretaking will be sorely missed. When you're ready - please reconsider, brother.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

What the hell is this Bull Shit! Hurt thumbs?? Sore Back????? I mean, really. Suck it the hell up buttercup! I ain't got no damn time for all this retirement stepping down Bull Shit! I mean, at least tell me you got caught with the boss's daughter, or wife, or both, give me something more then a sore thumb and back. :vs_smirk:

(Psst, But, now that your stepping down with your millions in retirement, can you now please tell me where the hell you keep the damn keys to the executive liquor cabinet? :devil

Just an aside, I m not sure how this joint will feel without your steady hand, but, you gotta do what you gotta do my friend. :vs_smile:


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Prepared One said:


> What the hell! I mean, at least tell me you got caught with the boss's daughter, or wife, or both, give me something more then a sore thumb and back. :vs_smirk:


Maybe he was spotted chasing a naked girl up on a mountain and if so it's all @Slippy 's fault!! :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

MountainGirl said:


> Maybe he was spotted chasing a naked girl up on a mountain and if so it's all @Slippy 's fault!! :tango_face_grin:


Well, who wouldn't chase a naked girl up on a mountain? :devil:


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Denton was a moderator?

Huh.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Robie said:


> Denton was a moderator?
> 
> Huh.


Frankly I don't get it, why would he give up the fame, the money, free booze, and women? It don't make sense.:vs_worry:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks for the kind thoughts. It’ll be OK! 
The team y’all have is top notch. Well, the two active ones are, thankfully. Then, you have one part-timer and two MIAs. :tango_face_smile:


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Who are the Mods now?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

fangfarrier said:


> Who are the Mods now?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So a little Catholic school girl, a big furball, and an old army vet walk into a bar.....
Oh wait, nevermind, they've all got ban-hammers. :devil:


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

fangfarrier said:


> Who are the Mods now?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


https://www.prepperforums.net/forum/showgroups.php


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

All Americans. Truly international. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Denton said:


> Thanks for the kind thoughts. It'll be OK!
> The team y'all have is top notch. Well, the two active ones are, thankfully. Then, you have one part-timer and two MIAs. :tango_face_smile:


Does one of them quack like a duck? And the other one, does he live in AZ? And the other other one, is the name Mash, Moose, Missy? Sumpthin.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Back Pack Hack said:


> https://www.prepperforums.net/forum/showgroups.php


Indie? Don't even recall that one.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Denton, you gave me more slack and chances than anyone could have done. Think of all the loudmouths who get kicked out the door for problems on a forum. You made tough decisions and I matured. While I regret seeing your style of moderation end, I can understand how the complaining and derision will get to a guy. I hope you take in a rookie moderator and teach him the ropes! Enjoy the calm, you earned it.


----------



## Weldman (Nov 7, 2020)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Us Army vets stick together, my Brother.


So that's why I haven't been kicked out yet, shucks!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> Denton, you gave me more slack and chances than anyone could have done. Think of all the loudmouths who get kicked out the door for problems on a forum. You made tough decisions and I matured. While I regret seeing your style of moderation end, I can understand how the complaining and derision will get to a guy. I hope you take in a rookie moderator and teach him the ropes! Enjoy the calm, you earned it.


I'd have bowed out years ago if complaining and derision got to me. Neither do. I'm just not going to hold a position that I can't effectively do at this time.
Because I'm no longer going to stare down at my phone anymore, I can't frequently check on the site while at work. That knocks of over twelve hours a day, figuring 8 1/2 hours at work, preparing to go to work, 30 minute drive to and from work, and cleaning up after work. Then, figure in sleep time. That leaves little time for laptop use, which means the timeframe in which I can do anything is small.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Denton said:


> I'd have bowed out years ago if complaining and derision got to me. Neither do. I'm just not going to hold a position that I can't effectively do at this time.
> Because I'm no longer going to stare down at my phone anymore, I can't frequently check on the site while at work. That knocks of over twelve hours a day, figuring 8 1/2 hours at work, preparing to go to work, 30 minute drive to and from work, and cleaning up after work. Then, figure in sleep time. That leaves little time for laptop use, which means the timeframe in which I can do anything is small.


Dedicate all this free time time to knockin' boots with Mrs D!


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Denton said:


> Indie? Don't even recall that one.


Hey, don't blame me... I'm just the messenger!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

MountainGirl said:


> So a little Catholic school girl, a big furball, and an old army vet walk into a bar.....
> Oh wait, nevermind, they've all got ban-hammers. :devil:


The only ones who actually show up.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Everyone has their time and limits. Thanks @Denton for doing what you did.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Denton said:


> Indie? Don't even recall that one.


 Isn't he the one that had Calvin for an avatar?

He was the first one to threaten me, IIRC, @survival intervened on my behalf.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

SOCOM42 said:


> Isn't he the one that had Calvin for an avatar?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Back Pack Hack said:


>


Ah, yup!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Just deleted about 10k messages so I can once again send and receive. Man-alive! 

Not as bad as my email account. I have over 60k unread emails.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> Just deleted about 10k messages so I can once again send and receive. Man-alive!
> 
> Not as bad as my email account. I have over 60k unread emails.


Hmmm....... I had to help my wife with an email issue like that. Her account shut down because she had unread emails dating back as far as 2016. THAT took me a while to fix.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Thank you for your years of dedicated service to the board, sir!
You've certainly done more than enough to earn a break.


On a completely unrelated note, I'm taking all bets on how long before D-man gets sent to the icebox for his first f-bomb.
:vs_laugh:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> Thank you for your years of dedicated service to the board, sir!
> You've certainly done more than enough to earn a break.
> 
> On a completely unrelated note, I'm taking all bets on how long before D-man gets sent to the icebox for his first f-bomb.
> :vs_laugh:


It'll be a long time. It's easy to control my language on a keyboard. During the podcast? It's hard to keep the army language in check.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I think Denton quit because he was tired of all the free booze and blondes we get as compensation. 

What happens in the back room stays in the back room.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> I think Denton quit because he was tired of all the free booze and blondes we get as compensation.
> 
> What happens in the back room stays in the back room.


Leave Blanton's bourbon and @Mish out of this. 
Why do you think my neck is all jacked up?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> I think Denton quit because he was tired of all the free booze and blondes we get as compensation.
> 
> What happens in the back room stays in the back room.


So @hawgrider is gonna be his replacement????


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

inceptor said:


> So @hawgrider is gonna be his replacement????


I double dog dare @hawgrider to be a mod here. Or double hawg dare as it were.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

inceptor said:


> So @hawgrider is gonna be his replacement????


That would raise some eyebrows wouldn't it :vs_lol:
I can see a few out there cringing right now. Lmao!

Little do some out there know I'm quite capable as I admin at OTP and have done moderation work at other sites for 10 or 15 years but....

I don't have the correct attitude to mod or admin this site. Yeah this site would wear me out. Besides it too fun just to be a troublemaker here. :devil:


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> I double dog dare @hawgrider to be a mod here. Or double hawg dare as it were.


People gonna get life-bans for riding rice!! :vs_laugh:


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

stevekozak said:


> People gonna get life-bans for riding rice!! :vs_laugh:


Absolutely the only rice allowed would be Uncle Bens.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

hawgrider said:


> Absolutely the only rice allowed would be Uncle Bens.


That's racist.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

MountainGirl said:


> That's racist.


Instead of white on rice....

Drizzle some Aunt Jemima on Uncle Ben's :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

You guys crack me up...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Piratesailor said:


> You guys crack me up...


Right now, I'm crackin' Mrs Slippy up...but after 3 Tito's Bloody Mary's and a Guinness Extra Stout, things just might go sideways real quick...:vs_lol:


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

hawgrider said:


> Instead of white on rice....
> 
> Drizzle some Aunt Jemima on Uncle Ben's :tango_face_grin:


Think I'd rather have some of @Slippy's Tito's than Aunt Jemima's drizzle... but hey, whatever crumbles yer cookies. :vs_blush:


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Right now, I'm crackin' Mrs Slippy up...but after 3 Tito's Bloody Mary's and a Guinness Extra Stout, things just might go sideways real quick...:vs_lol:
> 
> View attachment 110449


Slippy, Slippy, Slippy.
What is that tupperware doing there?
Real men have Colt 45 Government Models.
Sheesh!!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Speaking of rice, as a WWII historian I always thought it would be really cool if every Japanese car in America blew up at 7:55 AM on December 7th. :vs_rocking_banana:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Speaking of rice, as a WWII historian I always thought it would be really cool if every Japanese car in America blew up at 7:55 AM on December 7th. :vs_rocking_banana:


Don't Remember the Alamo in that manner or a lot of Fords will explode!


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Speaking of rice, as a WWII historian I always thought it would be really cool if every Japanese car in America blew up at 7:55 AM on December 7th. :vs_rocking_banana:


You talk my kinda language!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Slippy, Slippy, Slippy.
> What is that tupperware doing there?
> Real men have Colt 45 Government Models.
> Sheesh!!


RPD...

Now that I have come to my senses, I realize that a pic of an Irish Beer, A Japanese Watch and an Austrian Plastic Pistol that shoots Metric Bullets most likely gives you the right to pop me upside my over-blown melon when we finally meet!

At least my truck was made in the good ole US of A! Please forgive me? :tango_face_wink:


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Denton said:


> Don't Remember the Alamo in that manner or a lot of Fords will explode!


Don't even get me started on Henry Ford!!! :vs_no_no_no: :vs_poop:

Ford Motor Corporation owned plants in Europe. When Hitler took power those plants made vehicles for the German Army.
After France was invaded, the Ford factories there too made vehicles for the Nazis.
Of course, Henry Ford profitied mightily from this, raking in what was quite literally blood money.

A big part of the Allied bombing campaign focused on German manufacturing, and the Ford plants were all bombed into oblivion.
Henry Ford had the STINKING AUDACITY after the war to send the US government a bill for all his destroyed plants!!!:vs_mad:

And, he was paid!!!:rant:

Un-American SOB of the first degree!


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Don't even get me started on Henry Ford!!! :vs_no_no_no: :vs_poop:
> 
> Ford Motor Corporation owned plants in Europe. When Hitler took power those plants made vehicles for the German Army.
> After France was invaded, the Ford factories there too made vehicles for the Nazis.
> ...


And wasn't he among those like the Rockefeller's who helped finance the war?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

inceptor said:


> And wasn't he among those like the Rockefeller's who helped finance the war?


He was a supporter of Hitler right up to the Jap attack at Pearl Harbor, there are dozens of pictures of him with Hitler.

He was also know as a Anti Semite.

Right after the Jap attack , his companies made trucks, TBF bombers for the navy and hundreds of other products and parts.

A lot of his plants were converting to war production in 1940.

The biggest project was Willow Run, B-24 bombers, one in just over an hour each day, every day 24 hours a day.

There was a joke name for the plant because of the initial problems they had, it was called "Will It Run?"

When it got rolling it produced over 6,800 bombers before production was halted.

Ford was not the only company to get paid for their plants being obliterated.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Right now, I'm crackin' Mrs Slippy up...but after 3 Tito's Bloody Mary's and a Guinness Extra Stout, things just might go sideways real quick...:vs_lol:
> 
> View attachment 110449


Ah hell slippy. I knew I liked you. Guinness stout. The drink of champions or as my father would say... mother's milk.

Ever had an Irish car bomb?


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Right now, I'm crackin' Mrs Slippy up...but after 3 Tito's Bloody Mary's and a Guinness Extra Stout, things just might go sideways real quick...:vs_lol:
> 
> View attachment 110449


If you gonna carry a gay pistol, you need to put a butt-plug in it......:vs_blush:


----------

